# eBay can f**k right off



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Why oh why can't they keep their users accounts secure in some way. I haven't done anything like sign in on an unsecure machine or anything but I had 19 auctions for golf clubs (shit 'sport') appear in my selling items. Tried to cancel them but couldn't. Now my account says I owe them over Â£30 for listing fees which will be taken from my credit card automatically at some point in the next month. If you ask me they're doing it themselves to make a bit of extra cash on the side. Wankers.

I've e-mailed them obviously about sorting it all out but I bet they'd rather sit and scratch their balls than help out one of their (now ex)'customers'.

If they didn't own that shit-storm of company called Paypal I might be more forgiving.

Anyone know if I can easily get my credit card company to refuse a payment to ebay when ebay request it?


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Same thing happend to a mate who ended up with 20 mobile phones being auctioned on his account.

Jonah


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Rhod_TT said:


> Why oh why can't they keep their users accounts secure in some way. I haven't done anything like sign in on an unsecure machine or anything but I had 19 auctions for golf clubs (shit 'sport') appear in my selling items. Tried to cancel them but couldn't. Now my account says I owe them over Â£30 for listing fees which will be taken from my credit card automatically at some point in the next month. If you ask me they're doing it themselves to make a bit of extra cash on the side. Wankers.
> 
> I've e-mailed them obviously about sorting it all out but I bet they'd rather sit and scratch their balls than help out one of their (now ex)'customers'.
> 
> ...


If you can't, why not ring your card provider and tell them the card has been stolen? That'd fuck eBay when they tried to bill the old card. Bit of hassle, of course, but you still get to go "muahahahaha!" when they start chasing you for the money.

eBay: We want the money
You: Fuck off
eBay: We'll close your account
You: Fuck off
EBay: We're billing it to your card now
You: Fuck off and muahahaha.


----------



## Nick225TT (Oct 13, 2004)

Check your pc for trojans or keyloggers. That's the only way they can get your account details unless you have a password thats real easy to guess


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Cant you just change the card numbers in your paypal account for ficticious ones? :?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

No. Cos they check it when you enter it. Div! :roll:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

OK Playboy :-*


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

Are you two going to get a ROOM together? :roll:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

No she snores :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

....and he farts!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Mmmm but I suppose he does swallow......... :?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Only when he hasn't eaten garlic! [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

..........then again he does smoke afterwards [smiley=smoking.gif]


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

.......and you moan about the ash on the bed sheets! :?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

and you ALWAYS scratch my neck with your toenails :roll:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

LMFAO. :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Think we had better let this poor guy alone with his thread now

:-*


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

wouldn't the simple answer (AND OFTEN THATS THE BEST) be to remove your cards from Paypal...? :?


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

now now ladies.

Been through the rigmarole with Paypal lots before. Paypal now only have details for one credit card and if I belive money is take fraudulently from my CC account then the CC compnay can question it and keep it from Paypal. Never on any account should anyone register their bank details with Paypal. Big mistake. But you have to have something registered, so CC it is, since I expect you get more protection that way (from your CC company).

But that's not the problem. When you sell something on eBay your seller account is charged with the listing fees and so on. Each month you have to pay your listing fees, so I do that with the same credit card above (not via my Paypal account) so ebay have those details directly. But again the CC company can hold a payment if I believe it to be fraudulent.

However, ebay have since "notified me" of unusual account activity (surely i told them first?), cancelled the auctions and recredited my seller account with the fees that I was charged. Still waiting for the last Â£0.06 though 

Maybe they're not that bad but it still comes accross like a tin-pot operation that can't deal very well with clever people abusing their "trust" based system.

As far as how someone accessed my account - I'm really not sure. I hadn't "typed" my password into a browser in ages since Firefox remembered my log in details.


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

Ebay has been bugging me with messages to put my (now expired) cc on file. As I only buy stuff off ebay and very rarely, I haven't done so.

I tried some days ago to change my ebay email address as I only get ebay messages on that email and 150+ spam daily. Guess what? To validate the email change they wanted my cc! 

Ebay you can feck off :twisted:


----------

